
Touchable holography - ph0rque
http://video.golem.de/player/videoplayer.swf?id=2263&autoPl=false
======
dschoon
Does anyone here have experience with the concave mirror holographic display
mentioned offhand in that video? Is something like that difficult and/or
expensive to build?

